#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Обои для монитора

## Аньезка

Интересно стало, какие у буддистов обои на мониторе?  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

У меня сейчас - вид с холма на утреннюю Гренаду с радужным солнечным бликом.

Хорошие буддийские обои - фотографии художника Павла Ванина есть на vanin.ru, кажется.

----------


## Шаман

У меня стоит "None". ИМХО неплохие буддийские обои. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Аньезка

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Andrei Besedin_ 
> *
> Хорошие буддийские обои - фотографии художника Павла Ванина есть на vanin.ru, кажется.*


Андрей, зашла на сайт - там есть фотки с картин для продажи, но обои не найду  :Confused:

----------


## Skyku

у меня несколько любимых дзен-ворота в воде, горы в тумане, луна и отраженье, и сюрреалистический куст, с какой-то неведомой планеты  :Smilie:

----------


## Desha

у меня тоже none

----------


## KELVIN

Коллаж самодельный из цифровых фото танок. Последствия экспериментов над Picasa2.  :Wink:

----------


## Schwejk

Мне любые статичные картинки быстро приедаются.
Поэтому поставил EarthView 2.5.2 - wallpaper+screensaver 

На рабочем столе вид Земли из космоса, обновляемый через определённые промежутки времени - видно, как солнце движется, населённые пункты погружаются во тьму, зажигаются огоньки населённых пунктов - очень красиво, есть несколько карт.
О том, как там на улице – темно ли, ли светло ли – можно узнать не отходя от монитора :-)
Показываются и облака -  карта облачности обновляется через интернет, и более-менее соответствует реальной обстановке. (сравнивал со спутниковыми картами – совпадают).

----------


## Ирина

На работе - летняя радуга после грозы над мокрым зеленым лугом, дома - Калачакра.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

Аня, действительно, дизайн сайта ванин.ру изменился и обои с него Павел почему-то убрал, а жаль.  :Smilie: 

Сейчас остались только фотографии из Ладака (и другие), но в более мелком разрешении.

----------


## Люся

Уменьшила несколько,на самом деле очень красиво :Smilie:   еще есть Будда Трех Времен и Зеленая Тара

----------

Dwn (29.04.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.astonshell.com/skins/?page=0

----------


## Аньезка

Лусинэ, у Вас очень красивый монитор!  :Smilie:   А с какого сайта скачали?

----------


## Аньезка

А вот у меня такой.. на данный момент. Совсем не буддийский какой-то  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Это Кенни из мультфильма Southpark  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Люся

Аня вобщем можно сказать сделала сама. Рисунок с сайта Карма Кагью, а довела до скринсевера сама. Балуюсь маленько с фотошопом :Smilie:  Могу прислать если хотите.
PampKin Head не качатеся данный скрин, правда я скачала кучу других, но очень сложно привыкать, так что, вернула свой старый. Оставила мышку правда нобую :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head не качатеся данный скрин, правда я скачала кучу других, но очень сложно привыкать, так что, вернула свой старый. Оставила мышку правда нобую


Алиску люблю (лежит она в дурке, к кровати привязанная... вдруг пожар... и заяц страшный ползет по одеялу - Help us, Alice... жуть) http://www.skinbase.org/download.php?id=19391

----------


## KELVIN

> Алиску люблю (лежит она в дурке, к кровати привязанная... вдруг пожар... и заяц страшный ползет по одеялу - Help us, Alice... жуть)


Боезапас взят. Только Астон меня не прикалывает, оставлю один рисунок для стола. Respect PampKin Head.  :Smilie:

----------


## BODHIPBAHA

Люсинэ, пришлите пожалуйста мне свой скрин...
СпасиБо

----------


## Люся

Послала Серега :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Здесь есть обои для буддийского монитора! :-)
http://www.langritangpa.org/pages_ht...wallpapers.htm

----------


## Вадим P

Здесь тоже есть буддийские обои для монитора (в разделе Gallery) :
http://www.fpmt-osel.org/ 
 :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

У меня вот эта дама прижилась... 

.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

Это же Мачиг Лабдрон из племени Яки, точно!

----------


## Буль

Ужас какой! Брр-р...  :Frown:

----------


## Аньезка

> У меня вот эта дама прижилась... 
> 
> .


Уфф, сильно!   :Cool:  Это она типа "маску" решила создрать, а там настоящая морда была   :EEK!:  
Я у меня прижились обои из National georgaphic....
не знаю, получится ли вставить сюда... пробую

----------


## свастика

а у меня мандала - тадрол ПЕСНИ ВАДЖРА...очень к месту.

----------


## PampKin Head

> а у меня мандала - тадрол ПЕСНИ ВАДЖРА...очень к месту.


Плиз, можно мне на мыло тадрол? scwor@yahoo.com
...
Подумалось: вот помру, а в бардо - "мониторные" дамы а-ля Гора Цвета Меди; тадрол бы не помешал...

----------


## Igaa

У меня Алонсо на своем синем болиде.....   :Big Grin:

----------


## Сигизмунд

Бронзовая статуя Будды, где точто не знаю. Скачал с какого-то сайта, с какого не помню  :Smilie:

----------


## Lana

> Здесь есть обои для буддийского монитора! :-)
> http://www.langritangpa.org/pages_ht...wallpapers.htm


Аня, спасибо за ссылку! Поставила себе на работе!

----------


## Sid-Dordje

А мне вот эти понравились:
http://www.buddhanet.net/ftp01.htm

----------


## Аньезка

Вот такие обои нашла, может, кому-то понравятся
http://img12.nnm.ru/imagez/gallery/1...811a7_full.jpg

----------

Ann Ginger (26.03.2011), Sam (08.01.2011)

----------


## Лора

А у меня картины Рериха, штук 10, меняю периодически. Красиво!!! Внушает!!!

----------


## Yeshe

а я в основном у старика Хаббла заправляюсь. 

http://hubblesite.org/gallery/wallpaper/

сейчас у меня Юпитер (я его развернула по горизонтали для монитора)

http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/jpeg/PIA10102.jpg

а до того - было Малое Магелланово облако

http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/arc...07/04/image/a/

----------

Chhyu Dorje (16.12.2010), Sam (26.03.2011)

----------


## Юань Дин

У меня есть классное фото монастыря Ламаюр в горах.  1600х1200. Очень завораживающе выглядит на экране монитора. Где взял, не помню. Если кто хочет в полном разрешении, пишите эл. адрес в личку, вышлю (424 Кб). Здесь привожу фото в меньшем масштабе.
С уважением.
Д.Б.

P.S.: Ламаюру (Юнг-друн) — один из ранних монастырей Ладакха, находящийся в долине верхнего Инда, в 127 км. на запад от Леха. Основан в 11 веке знаменитым махасидхой Наропой, после проведения нескольких лет в медитации в пещере. Монастырь получил своё название от плантации священного зерна, которая таинственным образом приняла форму свастики (свастика с левосторонним движением символизирует Юнг-друн Бон или новый Бон).
Монастырь относится к направлению буддистской школы Ньингмапа («Красные шапки»). Но долгое время был прибежищем для последователей религии Бон. В настоящее время монастырь является жилищем примерно для 30-40 буддистких монахов. _(из Википедии)_

----------


## Юань Дин

Поставил на рабочий стол классное фото Соловецкого ставропигиального (т.е. подчиненного непосредственно Синоду РПЦ) мужского монастыря на фоне заката (1162х786). Фото взял в Интернете с одного сайта профессиональной фотографии. Цвета переданы очень хорошо. Сейчас пью чай и созерцаю эту красоту  :Smilie: 

Справка из Википедии:
Соловецкий монастырь основан в 1436 году монахами Зосимой, Савватием и Германом. Первое монашеское поселение на островах появилось несколько раньше — в 1429 году.
Архитектурный ансамбль Соловецкого монастыря расположен на берегу бухты Благополучия острова Соловецкий.
Территория монастыря окружена массивными стенами (высота — от 8 до 11 метров, толщина — от 4 до 6 метров) с 7 воротами и 8 башнями, построенными в 1584-1594 архитектором Трифоном. Стены сооружены из огромных камней размером до 5 метров. На территории монастыря расположены культовые сооружения, соединенные крытыми переходами, окруженные жилыми и хозяйственными помещениями. В том числе: трапезная и Успенский собор (построены в 1552-1557), Преображенский собор (1556-1564), церковь Благовещения (1596-1601), каменные палаты (1615), водяная мельница (начало 17-го века), колокольня (1777), Николаевская церковь (1834). Оба собора относятся ко временам наиболее известного игумена монастыря, Филиппа.

В 1992 году комплекс памятников Соловецкого музея-заповедника был внесен в cписок Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО, в 1995 — в Государственный свод особо ценных объектов культурного наследия народов Российской Федерации.
25 октября 1990 Священный Синод благословил открытие Спасо-Преображенского ставропигиального мужского монастыря; исполняющим обязанности наместника был назначен игумен Герман (Чеботарь). Осенью того же года появились первые послушники.
19 — 21 августа 1992 мощи преподобных Зосимы, Савватия и Германа, Соловецких чудотворцев, были перенесены из Петербурга в обитель. Торжества возглавлял Патриарх Алексий II; 22 августа (по н. ст.) стало праздноваться как Собор Соловецких святых.
В ноябре 2007 года было объявлено о принятии решения о полном выводе музея из стен монастыря

На обороте современной российской купюры достоинством 500 рублей изображается Соловецкий монастырь со стороны Святого озера, причём времён Соловецкого лагеря особого назначения (купола церквей заменены скатными крышами).

----------


## Николай Г.

Чёто в этом  :Smilie:  есть!

----------

Sam (26.03.2011)

----------


## Поляков

А у меня новые обои - "Дэвушки для фронта!"

----------


## Топпер

А у меня прежние

----------


## Neroli

А у меня сейчас такие.

----------


## Rama

Например, так

----------


## Иосиф В

У меня просто зеленый фон, глазам приятно.

----------


## Alekk

синий
зеленый
красный
бордовый

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (15.12.2010)

----------


## Sergio

Темы из Ashes and Snow (Gregory Colbert)

http://www.arts-wallpapers.com/photos/GregoryColbert/

фильм тоже можно смотреть

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

а у меня обычный пейзаж.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

У меня в настоящее время в качестве обоев на рабочем столе - картина Зорикто Дорджиева "Куча-мала":



 Второй год уже не меняю ))). Не надоедает ).

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.12.2010)

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

> У меня есть классное фото монастыря Ламаюр в горах.  1600х1200. Очень завораживающе выглядит на экране монитора. Где взял, не помню. Если кто хочет в полном разрешении, пишите эл. адрес в личку, вышлю (424 Кб). Здесь привожу фото в меньшем масштабе.
> С уважением.
> Д.Б.
> 
> P.S.: Ламаюру (Юнг-друн) — один из ранних монастырей Ладакха, находящийся в долине верхнего Инда, в 127 км. на запад от Леха. Основан в 11 веке знаменитым махасидхой Наропой, после проведения нескольких лет в медитации в пещере. Монастырь получил своё название от плантации священного зерна, которая таинственным образом приняла форму свастики (свастика с левосторонним движением символизирует Юнг-друн Бон или новый Бон).
> Монастырь относится к направлению буддистской школы Ньингмапа («Красные шапки»). Но долгое время был прибежищем для последователей религии Бон. В настоящее время монастырь является жилищем примерно для 30-40 буддистких монахов. _(из Википедии)_


Могли бы вы загрузить этот Валпейпер , написать вам в личку не получается , а информации о майле тоже нет. Спасибо!

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Монастырь Амаравати.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Прочел "обои для модератора"  :Smilie:  Решил, что началась раздача подарков  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

..

----------


## Lanky

....

----------

Дордже (25.11.2011)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

всячина

----------


## Сергей Коничев

Птичка 



>

----------


## Антон Х

Вот, отлично смотрится на рабочем столе. Хотя, может и не по буддийски :Smilie: 

Ссылка:
http://i028.radikal.ru/1101/fa/5cbea9a94558.jpg

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

В данный момент Елка новогодняя

----------


## А н д р е й

А у меня любимая работа  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> У меня в настоящее время в качестве обоев на рабочем столе - картина Зорикто Дорджиева "Куча-мала":
> 
> 
> 
>  Второй год уже не меняю ))). Не надоедает ).


Как же это может надоесть, лицезреть потасовку горячих бурятских парней  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

здесь есть несколько фотографий

----------

Dorje Dugarov (12.01.2011)

----------


## Содпа Тхарчен

White Tarah

----------


## Joy

goodfon.ru

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Интересно стало, какие у буддистов обои на мониторе?


У меня: последние мои фото из Непала - Гималаи, Лангтанг

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Поставил на рабочий стол классное фото Соловецкого ставропигиального (т.е. подчиненного непосредственно Синоду РПЦ) мужского монастыря на фоне заката (1162х786). Фото взял в Интернете с одного сайта профессиональной фотографии. Цвета переданы очень хорошо. Сейчас пью чай и созерцаю эту красоту 
> 
> Справка из Википедии:
> Соловецкий монастырь основан в 1436 году монахами Зосимой, Савватием и Германом. Первое монашеское поселение на островах появилось несколько раньше — в 1429 году.
> Архитектурный ансамбль Соловецкого монастыря расположен на берегу бухты Благополучия острова Соловецкий.
> Территория монастыря окружена массивными стенами (высота — от 8 до 11 метров, толщина — от 4 до 6 метров) с 7 воротами и 8 башнями, построенными в 1584-1594 архитектором Трифоном. Стены сооружены из огромных камней размером до 5 метров. На территории монастыря расположены культовые сооружения, соединенные крытыми переходами, окруженные жилыми и хозяйственными помещениями. В том числе: трапезная и Успенский собор (построены в 1552-1557), Преображенский собор (1556-1564), церковь Благовещения (1596-1601), каменные палаты (1615), водяная мельница (начало 17-го века), колокольня (1777), Николаевская церковь (1834). Оба собора относятся ко временам наиболее известного игумена монастыря, Филиппа.
> 
> В 1992 году комплекс памятников Соловецкого музея-заповедника был внесен в cписок Всемирного наследия ЮНЕСКО, в 1995 — в Государственный свод особо ценных объектов культурного наследия народов Российской Федерации.
> 25 октября 1990 Священный Синод благословил открытие Спасо-Преображенского ставропигиального мужского монастыря; исполняющим обязанности наместника был назначен игумен Герман (Чеботарь). Осенью того же года появились первые послушники.
> ...


Место - редкой красоты и чистоты. Дней 5 чтобы там нагуляться мало. Там можно взять велик. Лодку и проехать по каналам. Палаточный городок со всеми удобствами.Была там в августе - было солнечно. Шторма не было.

----------


## Alekk

побольше

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ибо!  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Горы

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Гуру

----------

Zom (25.11.2011), Артем Тараненко (25.11.2011)

----------


## Zom

Теперь надо что б кто-нить запостил Гуру на Горе ))

Кстати, это... жмёт же он сильно. Эти вот обои с горами, например, 1280 на 1024. А зажал здесь на 800 на 600.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Теперь надо что б кто-нить запостил Гуру на Горе ))


Так же ж а Еше Цогьял на чем. по-вашему?  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2011)

----------

